# Tuyệt chiêu chọn màu son phù hợp cho từng khuôn mặt, làn da



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/4/18)

*Son môi là điều đầu tiên mà bạn nghĩ đến khi trang điểm. Chỉ cần bôi son thôi cũng có thể tạo ra sự khác biệt rất lớn đối với khuôn mặt của bạn.*

Tuy nhiên, chọn sai màu son sẽ khiến khuôn mặt của bạn trông tồi tệ đi rất nhiều. Đó là lý do tại sao chọn màu phù hợp với bạn là rất quan trọng.
Theo trang Bright Side, dưới đây là 7 mẹo để giúp bạn chọn đúng màu son môi:

*1. Xác định màu da của bạn (skin tone)*
Bước đầu tiên trong việc chọn màu son môi đúng là xác định màu da. Có 5 loại da chính: da trắng, da sáng, da trung bình, da nâu, và da tối.

_*Da trắng hoặc sáng:*_

_

_
_Các màu son phù hợp với làn da sáng hoặc trắng là màu hồng nhạt, san hô, đào, nude, và màu đỏ sẫm._​_*Da trung bình:*_

_

_
_Màu hoa hồng, berry, màu đỏ cherry và màu tím hoa cà rất thích hợp với các cô nàng tông da trung bình._​_*Da nâu:*_

_

_
_Các cô gái có màu da nâu có thể lựa chọn màu san hô, màu hồng đậm, màu đỏ tươi, và hầu hết các màu ngoại trừ màu nâu và tím._​_*Da tối màu:*_

_

_
_Màu son môi phù hợp với tông màu da tối là màu nâu và tím mận, caramel, rượu vang và màu đỏ pha sắc xanh._​
_*2. Xác định sắc độ da của bạn (undertone)*_
Hiểu biết về sắc độ da sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng trong việc lựa chọn màu son hơn. Về cơ bản, có 3 loại undertone: da ấm, da lạnh, và trung tính.

_Tông lạnh:_

- Da trắng hoặc da sáng: nên chọn màu cà phê hoặc nude;

- Da trung bình: màu hồng hoặc màu cranberry (màu hồng đỏ hơi vintage);

- Da nâu hoặc da tối: màu ruby hoặc rượu vang.

_Tông ấm:_

- Da trắng hoặc sáng: hồng nhạt hoặc nude đào;

- Da trung bình, da nâu hoặc da tối: màu đồng hoặc đồng.

Trung tính: thích hợp với tất cả các màu.

*3. Hình dạng của đôi môi*
Môi trên đầy đặn: chọn son môi màu sáng cho môi dưới và một màu tối hơn một chút cho môi trên.

Môi dưới đầy đặn: những màu phù hợp với sắc độ da của bạn + một chút màu nude nhẹ ngay giữa môi trên.

Đôi môi không đối xứng: sử dụng bút chì môi để kẻ viền môi.

*4. Kích thước của môi*
Đôi môi mỏng: tránh những màu son tối và sặc sỡ, chúng sẽ làm cho đôi môi của bạn trở nên mỏng hơn. Hãy thử áp dụng son bóng và son kem.

Môi căng mọng: tránh những màu son quá sáng, bóng và rực rỡ.

*5. Màu tóc*
Mái tóc đen, da trắng và sáng: màu hồng sáng, đỏ tươi, anh đào, và màu mận.

Màu tóc vàng, da trắng và sáng: son màu hồng tro, màu hồng nhạt, màu hồng sáng, và màu đỏ tươi.

Tóc tối màu, da nâu và tối: vàng be, vàng, nâu đất, và màu đồng.

Tóc vàng, da nâu và da tối: caramel, màu đất, hồng ấm, và màu hồng cá hồi.

Tóc nâu, da trung bình: màu be, màu hồng cá hồi, san hô, và màu hồng tro.

Tóc đỏ, da trắng: hồng cá hồi, san hô, màu đất, và nâu cháy.

*6. Màu mắt*
Mắt nâu: đỏ tươi, nâu đỏ, và màu hồng sáng.

Mắt xanh biển: màu anh đào hoặc màu đỏ tươi.

Mắt xanh lá: màu đất, màu hồng.

Mắt xám: màu nude và màu mận.

*7. Màu răng*
Răng trắng: bất kỳ màu nào.

Răng vàng: màu hồng, màu cam nhạt, màu đỏ nhạt. Tránh các màu tím, nâu, và màu đỏ tươi.

*Những lưu ý để lựa chọn một thỏi son chất lượng*
_Các cách nhận biết_

Khi mua son, bạn có thể thoa một chút lên mu bàn tay rồi lấy nhẫn vàng tây di đi, di lại nhiều lần. Nếu phần thoa son không bị đổi màu hoặc chỉ hơi chuyển màu sẫm thì đó là thỏi son đó có lượng chì chấp nhận được.

Nếu chỉ hơi chuyển màu sẫm thì hàm lượng chì ít, cũng có thể chấp nhận được. Nhưng nếu son trên mu bàn tay sau cọ xát với vàng tây chuyển sang màu sẫm, đen, tức là hàm lượng chì trong son quá cao, sẽ rất có hại cho da môi của bạn.

Các chuyên gia trang điểm cho rằng, một thỏi son tốt khi thoa lên môi vẫn giữ được nguyên màu sắc; có độ mềm, mịn, bóng, có hương thơm. Các thỏi son tốt khi sử dụng không có cảm giác quá khô hoặc dính.

Sai lầm của người tiêu dùng là khi thử màu son rất hay thoa lên mu bàn tay. Cách thử này hoàn toàn phản tác dụng bởi phần da trên mặt tay thường sậm hơn so với da môi, do đó màu son khi thử sẽ không giống sự lựa chọn ban đầu của bạn.

Nếu không có các mẫu thử trực tiếp lên môi, bạn có thể thử màu son lên đầu ngón tay trỏ. Đây là lớp da có màu hồng tự nhiên tương đối với màu môi, do đó sẽ có tác dụng trong việc chọn lựa màu cho thích hợp.

Ngoài ra, khi mua son, bạn cần chú ý đến thời hạn sử dụng. Nếu thỏi son còn hạn dùng, nhưng lại có hiện tượng đổ mồ hôi (những giọt nước nhỏ lấm tấm trên son) thì tuyệt đối không nên dùng.

Và bạn cũng cần biết cách nhận biết đâu là một thỏi son tốt. Theo các chuyên gia trang điểm, tiêu chuẩn cho một thỏi son tốt là khi thoa lên môi giữ nguyên màu sắc, có độ mềm, bóng, hương thơm tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi theo GĐVN_


----------



## nusy (23/4/18)




----------



## yeuthuongvotan (25/6/21)

Màu son môi phù hợp với tông màu da tối là màu nâu và tím mận, caramel, rượu vang và màu đỏ pha sắc xanh.


----------

